# LUNCH MONEY



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

SOLD...On its way to??????????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 12 2008, 11:10 PM~10156619
> *SOLD...On its way to??????????????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: someone in RO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lies!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

JAPAN???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post recent pics


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10156644
> *:dunno:  :dunno: someone in RO
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 12 2008, 11:20 PM~10156718
> *:yessad:
> *


shock shock :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

did tonyo buy it??


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2008, 09:31 PM~10156820
> *did tonyo buy it??
> *


NOPE...............ON ITS WAY TO THE EAST COAST


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 13 2008, 12:32 AM~10156825
> *NOPE...............ON ITS WAY TO THE EAST COAST
> *


Post recent pics. Is it still going to be competing for toty?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave: chicken


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10156619
> *SOLD...On its way to??????????????????
> *



WHAT????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I bet drop em bought it.


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Mar 13 2008, 07:49 AM~10158644
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 08:41 AM~10158589
> *I bet drop em bought it.
> *


NOPE. I dont buy anyone elses creations buddy. By the way I stay in the SOUTH SIDE, the trike is going to the EAST


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 12:34 PM~10160022
> *NOPE.  I dont buy anyone elses creations buddy. By the way I stay in the SOUTH SIDE, the trike is going to the  EAST
> *


I knew you were going to get mad.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 02:48 PM~10160149
> *I knew you were going to get mad.
> *


dem fightin word!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 12:48 PM~10160149
> *I knew you were going to get mad.
> *



Raul I dont get mad vato!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I can get postal if you want me too lol.

So wuz up bro, how you been?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 12:59 PM~10160231
> *Raul I dont get mad vato!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I can get postal if you want me too lol.
> 
> So wuz up bro, how you been?
> *


Why would I want you to go postal? :dunno: Theres a show this weekend so it should be a good time. I actually cant wait cause we got two bikes with some upgrade coming out so it should be nice.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2008, 01:05 PM~10160277
> *Why would I want you to go postal?  :dunno: Theres a show this weekend so it should be a good time. I actually cant wait cause we got two bikes with some upgrade coming out so it should be nice.
> *



What show is it?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

mike linville going for toty with lunch money? :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 13 2008, 01:08 PM~10160297
> *mike linville going for toty with lunch money?  :0  :0
> *


I bet you he is. He buys a trike all done and that will qualify at that for TAMPA, then has 6 months to do a few upgrades. Make sence, oh well


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10156718
> *:yessad:
> *



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 01:06 PM~10160286
> *What show is it?
> *


Streetlow show in Salinas.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 11:11 PM~10160317
> *I bet you he is. He buys a trike all done and that will qualify at that for TAMPA, then has 6 months to do a few upgrades. Make sence, oh well
> *


No man I don't think Mike's like that. IF he wanted to do a TOTY he'd build it from scratch, its not his style :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 01:19 PM~10160384
> *No man I don't think Mike's like that.  IF he wanted to do a TOTY he'd build it from scratch, its not his style :nono:
> *



shut up. Dont speak unless spoken too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 11:20 PM~10160395
> *shut up. Dont speak unless spoken too
> *


Why do people always gotta drag Mike's name into shit? He hardly posts up in here.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

because he said to the east coast, who is the king of the east coast? mike with his 2 time champ bike pinnacle sow it would be a possibility that he wants to compete in trike class, but its true that he would build it from scratch up to toty...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 01:27 PM~10160452
> *Why do people always gotta drag Mike's name into shit?  He hardly posts up in here.
> *


suck ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 11:32 PM~10160492
> *suck ass
> *


I'm just helpin him out like when he helped me out with my bike in line in Vegas :thumbsup: He had extra bolts I needed for my crown


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 01:37 PM~10160542
> *I'm just helpin him out like when he helped me out with my bike in line in Vegas :thumbsup:  He had extra bolts I needed for my crown
> 
> 
> ...


He didnt help you, he helped GENE N Nate to get your shit together


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 11:46 PM~10160609
> *He didnt help you, he helped GENE N Nate to get your shit together
> *


Hey I worked on it too :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 01:55 PM~10160676
> *Hey I worked on it too  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



ok. .......................... Still shut up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i really doubt the bike was sold


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 13 2008, 01:02 PM~10160731
> *i really doubt the bike was sold
> *


I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE.............................THE NEW OWNER POSTED IN THIS TOPIC


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 13 2008, 02:17 PM~10160857
> *I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE.............................THE NEW OWNER POSTED IN THIS TOPIC
> *



Its going to CHICAGO, ILLINOIS. After I google shit I find what ever I want.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 13 2008, 03:17 PM~10160857
> *I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE.............................THE NEW OWNER POSTED IN THIS TOPIC
> *


OLDHAM?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *cruize1,Mar 13 2008, 01:11 PM~10160318]
> :0
> *_


_


I wonder what they call the WINDY CITY :biggrin:_


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2008, 01:19 PM~10160873
> *OLDHAM?
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn tony getting all centimental and shit im sure the bike stayed in rollerz so thats all that matters not to mention i hope who ever buys it hits me up to build a new frame for it 


hey raul see u in salinas foolio im coming to beat u up lol 

and drop em your a chode

lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 14 2008, 01:17 AM~10161166
> *damn tony getting all centimental and shit im sure the bike stayed in rollerz so thats all that matters not to mention i hope who ever buys it hits me up to build a new frame for it
> hey raul see u in salinas foolio im coming to beat u up lol
> 
> ...


I remember back in the day when we all chilled with the same crew, Finest Kreations. Ah the memories :tears: I'm going to get a Finest Kreations tat just because


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

den u will really be in the hottseat hey tony thanx for answering my text about my fukin seat damn dude i guess i gotta do it all myself mike lopez


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 14 2008, 01:22 AM~10161186
> *den u will really be in the hottseat hey tony thanx for answering my text about my fukin seat damn dude i guess i gotta do it all myself mike lopez
> *


:roflmao:

man I aint gonna reply to your text when I got a hyna texting me all day :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 03:26 PM~10161222
> *:roflmao:
> 
> man I aint gonna reply to your text when I got a hyna texting me all day  :biggrin:
> *



i believe it when me shit turns purple and taste like rainbow sherbert 

yeah u better edit wot u said first punk


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*JUST TALKED TO THE NEW OWNER :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 04:19 PM~10160871
> *Its going to CHICAGO, ILLINOIS.  After I google shit I find what ever I want.
> *


I thought he said it was in the East Coast. Chicago is in the midwest.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 05:19 PM~10161171
> *I remember back in the day when we all chilled with the same crew, Finest Kreations.  Ah the memories :tears:  I'm going to get a Finest Kreations tat just because
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 04:33 PM~10161649
> *I thought he said it was in the East Coast. Chicago is in the midwest.
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 13 2008, 03:17 PM~10161166
> *damn tony getting all centimental and shit im sure the bike stayed in rollerz so thats all that matters not to mention i hope who ever buys it hits me up to build a new frame for it
> hey raul see u in salinas foolio im coming to beat u up lol
> 
> ...


Word?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 13 2008, 02:17 PM~10160857
> *I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE.............................THE NEW OWNER POSTED IN THIS TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

According to the profiles on layitlow. no one in this thread is from the east coast. unless your geography is wrong? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 06:07 PM~10161871
> *According to the profiles on layitlow. no one in this thread is from the east coast. unless your geography is wrong?  :dunno:
> *


it's east to him lmfao


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 03:46 PM~10160609
> *He didnt help you, he helped GENE N Nate to get your shit together
> *


You are correct sir!!! Lol Tony didnt do shit. 


Although I like this trike very much, I did not buy it. 

Thanks for the backup tony


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 13 2008, 03:17 PM~10160857
> *I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE.............................THE NEW OWNER POSTED IN THIS TOPIC
> *


did you mean maybe the midwest then, 2 guys from chicago posted on here


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i now know who got it congrats on the buy


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony o is still gay lol


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10156619
> *SOLD...On its way to??????????????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

gotta love the windy city


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao so who owns it?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10162990
> *lmao so who owns it?
> *


Not me


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Possession is 9/10 of the LAW :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Is that Caddy going with it??? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2008, 06:20 PM~10161552
> *JUST TALKED TO THE NEW OWNER  :0  :biggrin:
> *


so did i..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it. whos the owner!!! lmao


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10163268
> *damn it. whos the owner!!! lmao
> *


ok ok fine guys i bought it we just said east coast to throw yall off but yes i own it now it will be hittin up tha salinas show this weekend see you you guys there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 13 2008, 08:16 PM~10163336
> *ok ok fine guys i bought it we just said east coast to throw yall off but yes i own it now it will be hittin up tha salinas show this weekend see you you guys there
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: you couldn't afford it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok homie if u say so u do know im in rollerz homie we can afford whatever but thanx for playing try again ur just scared cause i can take u out any day


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THOSE ARE FIGHTING WORDS.. :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 13 2008, 07:58 PM~10163184
> *so did i..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x3


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, who ever bought it, congrats. thats a cutting edge bike,,,, I mean trike right there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

de de deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10163412
> *ok homie if u say so u do know im in rollerz homie we can afford whatever but thanx for playing try again ur just scared cause i can take u out any day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10162976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10163268
> *damn it. whos the owner!!! lmao
> *


who cares !!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

SO ITS STILL IN THE VALLEY OF THE SUN


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Paul Wall Owns it now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 13 2008, 11:04 PM~10163744
> *who cares !!!
> *


I believe I do. I did asked didnt I.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10163744
> *who cares !!!
> *


U DO U CAME UP IN HUUUUUURR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 13 2008, 10:24 PM~10163412
> *ok homie if u say so u do know im in rollerz homie we can afford whatever but thanx for playing try again ur just scared cause i can take u out any day
> *


DAYMN!!!!!


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 13 2008, 09:28 PM~10163955
> *Paul Wall Owns it now
> *


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 13 2008, 10:10 AM~10159169
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10163412
> *ok homie if u say so u do know im in rollerz homie we can afford whatever but thanx for playing try again ur just scared cause i can take u out any day
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 14 2008, 07:28 AM~10163955
> *Paul Wall Owns it now
> *


 :0 

Ask him if he needs a custom laser cut grille that says PW accross the bottom :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Who cares who owns that trike. Everyone will find out when it comes out to qualify to set things right once an for all.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Mar 13 2008, 09:28 PM~10163955
> *bPaul Wall Owns it now
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 02:35 PM~10165435
> *Who cares who owns that trike. Everyone will find out when it comes out to qualify to set things right once an for all.
> *


Its already qualified dude PHX show ya know? Change of owners don't matter, its the trike that qualified so its retired until Vegas I guarantee you


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 06:24 AM~10165681
> *Its already qualified dude  PHX show ya know?  Change of owners don't matter, its the trike that qualified so its retired until Vegas I guarantee you
> *



Thats right, my bad it was at PHX. Same as last year Nate qualified it n brian took over in Vegas. This year the same but it wont get the tittle in vegas.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 04:39 PM~10165761
> *Thats right, my bad it was at PHX. Same as last year Nate qualified it n brian took over in Vegas. This year the same but it wont get the tittle in vegas.
> *


Yeah the frame was qualified in PHX and San Diego and from there it underwent the transformation then Nate qualified his new frame in Denver.

Either way it will be taking its 2nd title this year or he'll lose to Nate either way the title is staying in the club


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 06:40 AM~10165764
> *Yeah the frame was qualified in PHX and San Diego and from there it underwent the transformation then Nate qualified his new frame in Denver.
> 
> Either way it will be taking its 2nd title this year
> *


There are plenty of trikes coming aftr that tittle, that frame can be beat, since that frame cant be modified he better upgrade on part and paint to have a chance


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 04:42 PM~10165774
> *There are plenty of trikes coming aftr that tittle, that frame can be beat, since that frame cant be modified he better upgrade on part and paint to have a chance
> *


The frame ain't hard to beat. The thing is nobody in trike classes has ever come up with something so insantely radical that it ever takes Best Body mods that award always goes to a 2 wheeler because people are so concentrated on the back end accessories, upholstery, display, and everything else. Lunch Money could be a street custom or a Mild and still take the title as it stands today because trikes score high on everything else other than frame mods. So what I want to see is a completely radical show trike with good accessories but a frame that will blow everyone away. Dragon Trike came close but I dont know if he won Best Body in his title years it didnt matter because he still took the title and thats all that counts


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 06:44 AM~10165790
> *The frame ain't hard to beat.  The thing is nobody in trike classes has ever come up with something so insantely radical that it ever takes Best Body mods that award always goes to a 2 wheeler because people are so concentrated on the back end accessories, upholstery, display, and everything else.  Lunch Money could be a street custom or a Mild and still take the title as it stands today because trikes score high on everything else other than frame mods.  So what I want to see is a completely radical show trike with good accessories but a frame that will blow everyone away.  Dragon Trike came close but I dont know if he won Best Body in his title years it didnt matter because he still took the title and thats all that counts
> *



True, True. My money is on the Paz Brothers


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 04:49 PM~10165818
> *True, True. My money is on the Paz Brothers
> *


Ah they wont win they dont have TNT parts :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 06:51 AM~10165820
> *Ah they wont win they dont have TNT parts  :0
> *



TRUE! Forgot about that. So I guess that leaves my son.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 06:51 AM~10165820
> *Ah they wont win they dont have TNT parts  :0
> *




Thats a good thing for us.......we dont need THOSE PArtS!!! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10165982
> *Thats a good thing for us.......we dont need THOSE PArtS!!! :0
> *


Damn you guys are like 7up bike you come on when your name is mentioned your ears start ringing like that guy on Beowulf :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 07:25 AM~10165992
> *Damn you guys are like 7up bike you come on when your name is mentioned your ears start ringing like that guy on Beowulf  :0
> *




We are like JEdi Knights!!!!

We use the force!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10165996
> *We are like JEdi Knights!!!!
> 
> We use the force!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: so come on guys when you gonna put a TNT part on the bike? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

the day we put parts from TNT is when chickens grow lips!!!:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 14 2008, 05:36 PM~10166039
> *the day we put parts from TNT is when chickens grow lips!!!:0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Or when TonyO gets married?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 14 2008, 05:46 PM~10166115
> *Or when TonyO gets married?
> *


Don't wish that upon me man I don't need the drama :twak:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Good Luck to the new owner of Lunch Money!!!!!!
good investment!!!!


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 14 2008, 07:59 AM~10166176
> *Good Luck to the new owner of Lunch Money!!!!!!
> good investment!!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 05:44 AM~10165790
> *The frame ain't hard to beat.  The thing is nobody in trike classes has ever come up with something so insantely radical that it ever takes Best Body mods that award always goes to a 2 wheeler because people are so concentrated on the back end accessories, upholstery, display, and everything else.  Lunch Money could be a street custom or a Mild and still take the title as it stands today because trikes score high on everything else other than frame mods.  So what I want to see is a completely radical show trike with good accessories but a frame that will blow everyone away.  Dragon Trike came close but I dont know if he won Best Body in his title years it didnt matter because he still took the title and thats all that counts
> *



imma gonna try to impress you wit the trike im help building


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 14 2008, 07:38 PM~10166932
> *imma gonna try to impress you wit the trike im help building
> *


word brotha


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Mar 14 2008, 08:55 AM~10166587
> *Thanks
> *



Good Luck!!!


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

owwwwww can i ride this on that way back ...





i ment on and of the trailer 




:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

DISPLAYING THE TRIKE IN CHICAGO THIS FRIDAY FOR A URBAN ARTS FESTIVAL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@May 12 2008, 08:24 PM~10635120
> *DISPLAYING THE TRIKE IN CHICAGO THIS FRIDAY FOR A URBAN ARTS FESTIVAL
> *


Nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

great


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are a few pics of Lunch Money .. Its was on display at a urban arts festival in Chicago friday . I want to thank LIL Sal and all the other members that helped with the setup .


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@May 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10678543
> * Here are a few pics of Lunch Money .. Its was on display at a urban arts festival in Chicago friday . I want to thank LIL Sal and all the other members that helped with the setup .
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice I never new


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10678583
> *looking good
> *



and its for sale...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard about this bike earlier this year but never seen it looks good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD MY bROther !


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14048802
> *and its for sale...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 30 2009, 09:13 PM~14048802
> *and its for sale...
> 
> 
> *


orly???


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

if this bike is for sale , somebody needs to *HIT ME UP!!!!!!!*


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 10:08 AM~14052660
> *if this bike is for sale , somebody needs to HIT ME UP!!!!!!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@May 17 2008, 08:06 PM~10678543
> * Here are a few pics of Lunch Money .. Its was on display at a urban arts festival in Chicago friday . I want to thank LIL Sal and all the other members that helped with the setup .
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:  :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

MOTIVATED SELLER ...


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

STILL FOR SALE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got 8 stacks for it right now if your serious about selling it.


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14947512
> *I got 8 stacks for it right now if your serious about selling it.
> *


 :roflmao: ... dont need to sell it that bad


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14947512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call on that one bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2009, 11:47 PM~14955073
> *yeah you got 8 stacks of penny wrappers maybe knowing your cheap ass :roflmao:
> Good call on that one bro
> *


 :biggrin: Dont come at me. Ive heard about your cheap ass before. LOL


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:dunno: y dont they bring it out anymore


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Last I heard this was sold to Dzine :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14958721
> *:biggrin: Dont come at me. Ive heard about your cheap ass before. LOL
> *


Not to be a dick, not to start shit, not to stir anything up, not to put you on blast or anything homie but what happened to Dookie Brown :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2009, 08:06 AM~15642213
> *Not to be a dick, not to start shit, not to stir anything up, not to put you on blast or anything homie but what happened to Dookie Brown :dunno:
> *


Sitten right here bro.


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

HASNT BEEN SOLD TO ANYONE YET .... still for sale . hit me up . letting it go for a good price


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck on the sell!
When the phx chapter was showing it!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Nov 20 2009, 01:20 AM~15717007
> *HASNT BEEN SOLD TO ANYONE YET .... still for sale . hit me up . letting it go for a good price
> *


PM Sent didn't you get it? :dunno:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2009, 07:41 AM~15724835
> *PM Sent didn't you get it? :dunno:
> *


hit you up monday ..


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

how much


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

OK here is the deal 2400 bucks takes it or 2000 with out the audio and video . Bike needs a little TLC from traveling so much but over all its in great shape . I dont have a bunch of time to answer tons of question cuz i know most people are NOT really gonna buy it anyways . But if your serious about it hit me up at [email protected] . I do work at a warehouse so i suppose i could ship it anywhere in the US also . Money talks ... 
I will inculde the display also . 
Thanks 
Johnny


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Dec 15 2009, 08:32 PM~15992246
> *OK here is the deal 2400 bucks takes it or 2000 with out the audio and video . Bike needs a little TLC from traveling so much but over all its in great shape . I dont have a bunch of time to answer tons of question cuz i know most people are NOT really gonna buy it anyways . But if your serious about it hit me up at [email protected] . I do work at a warehouse so i suppose i could ship it anywhere in the US also . Money talks ...
> I will inculde the display also .
> Thanks
> ...


GOOD LUCK 2400 IS CHEAP FOR A TRIKE


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 15 2009, 06:55 PM~15992484
> *GOOD LUCK 2400 IS CHEAP FOR A TRIKE
> *


Thanks i am not trying to make a bunch of money off this trike just need to sell it .


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Dec 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15992538
> *Thanks  i am not trying to make a bunch of money off this trike just need to sell it .
> 
> *


I THINK UR ARE BETTER OFF PARTINF IT OUT 

JUST MY OPINION


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any recent pics?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

GOOD PRICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 08:19 PM~15993395
> *any recent pics?
> *


no.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Dec 16 2009, 04:32 AM~15992246
> *OK here is the deal 2400 bucks takes it or 2000 with out the audio and video . Bike needs a little TLC from traveling so much but over all its in great shape . I dont have a bunch of time to answer tons of question cuz i know most people are NOT really gonna buy it anyways . But if your serious about it hit me up at [email protected] . I do work at a warehouse so i suppose i could ship it anywhere in the US also . Money talks ...
> I will inculde the display also .
> Thanks
> ...


Email sent brother and you are absolutely right except for me so hit me back, serious motivated buyer with cash in hand. I suppose i can put off gettin that beater Lex I was gonna buy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Jun 5 2009, 12:10 AM~14095647
> *MOTIVATED SELLER ...
> *


MOTIVATED BUYER


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2009, 10:24 PM~16005208
> *MOTIVATED BUYER
> *


you should buy my trike :biggrin:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

SOLD ......
Thanks for all the emails ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

SO WHO GOT IT {NOT ME} OBVIOUSLY DID IT STAY IN THE ROLLERZ FAMILY


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Lunch Money a couple yrs. back at a local show


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THASTS FUCKEN SWEET TRIKE :biggrin: uffin :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a feeling its going to az :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Dec 17 2009, 09:36 PM~16009551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like TonyO is the new owner


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2009, 06:22 PM~16013613
> *You wanted like $8k for yours though
> 
> *


THATS CHEAP


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Tony-Owned? :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

tony is ballin outa control :biggrin: congrats  good that it stays in the same club :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Dec 17 2009, 04:21 PM~16012372
> *Lunch Money a couple yrs. back at a local show
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nice pics Johnny , I'm in the background lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Dec 18 2009, 08:53 AM~16016641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know your paypal so I can prep the deposit. Hit me up with the pics so I can prep my painter cuz its coming home


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

glad its staying in rollerz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 19 2009, 11:13 PM~16035082
> *in Manny land :dunno:
> :yes:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


ill let you know when it gets here :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PROJECT, IS IT STILL GOING TO BE CALLED LUNCH MONEY :nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 09:06 AM~16045659
> *ORALE CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PROJECT, IS IT STILL GOING TO BE CALLED LUNCH MONEY  :nicoderm:
> *


 :no: I think he'll call it College Fund!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 09:06 AM~16045659
> *ORALE CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PROJECT, IS IT STILL GOING TO BE CALLED LUNCH MONEY  :nicoderm:
> *


payback :0


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

LOOSE CHANGE... CHUMP CHANGE... OR TO NICE TO BE TONY O's. LOL. JUST KIDDING TONY O. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Dec 18 2009, 08:41 AM~16018974
> *LOL nice pics Johnny , I'm in the background lol
> *


LOL. Your right, i didn't even notice your talking to Eddie.lol :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 20 2009, 10:46 AM~16035733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. I dont know about the name just yet. I am definiately changing it though since it will be a new bike by the time I'm done with the upgrades. I was considering: Payback, Money Roll (BankRoll's little brother), My 401K, Recession Buster.... :dunno: I'm leaning more toward Money Roll though.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Call it "a christmas present for Duez."


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2009, 03:00 AM~16075876
> *There's too many RO parts on it for it to go anywhere outside the club.  RO and dice are engraved everywhere on it which is why I'm guessing Dzine maybe didn't buy it earlier this year :dunno:
> You know it brotha we already got the plan
> Thanks guys.  I dont know about the name just yet.  I am definiately changing it though since it will be a new bike by the time I'm done with the upgrades.  I was considering:  Payback, Money Roll (BankRoll's little brother), My 401K,  Recession Buster.... :dunno:  I'm leaning more toward Money Roll though.
> *


MIND OF A ROLLER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 24 2009, 06:40 PM~16076719
> *Call it "a christmas present for Duez."
> *


:roflmao:



> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 24 2009, 07:50 PM~16077411
> *MIND OF A ROLLER
> *


Saving that one for a sneaky build I got in the works


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I just realized I'm going to have to keep the name Lunch Money since it was engraved on the independant rear suspension plates. Oh well that's ok its a cool name.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

one of your haters is gonna build a bike called the school bully :0 


gimmie your chocolate milk!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2009, 11:34 PM~16079714
> *one of your haters is gonna build a bike called the school bully :0
> gimmie your chocolate milk!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@May 17 2008, 10:06 PM~10678543
> * Here are a few pics of Lunch Money .. Its was on display at a urban arts festival in Chicago friday . I want to thank LIL Sal and all the other members that helped with the setup .
> 
> 
> ...




Of course, Sick bike :worship:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:run:


----------

